# Corsair 800D + OCZ Solid 3 SSD = screws not fitting?!



## philaaay (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got my parts in to build my machine and I've fallen victim to the infamous issue regarding the screws that Corsair bundles with the 800D for HDDs that don't work with SSDs. My SSD (OCZ Solid 3 120 GB) didn't come with any screws and apparently, the HDD screws that came with the case are for 3.5" and not 2.5".

Does anyone here know the exact size of the screw I need to get? I tried Google-ing "SSD screw size" but came up with nothing. Some people are saying M2 x 2-3 mm and some are saying M3 screws... I know I could probably just secure the thing with double-sided tape and duct tape, etc. but rather go the screw mounting route. Any input will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wolfeking (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't think that there should be an issue if you are using hard drive screws. The screws are the same between 2.5" and 3.5" drives, as well as the CD drives. M2 does sound about the right size though.


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 12, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> I don't think that there should be an issue if you are using hard drive screws. The screws are the same between 2.5" and 3.5" drives, as well as the CD drives. M2 does sound about the right size though.



Nope, an SSD requires smaller screws then a regular HDD.  



philaaay said:


> Just got my parts in to build my machine and I've fallen victim to the infamous issue regarding the screws that Corsair bundles with the 800D for HDDs that don't work with SSDs. My SSD (OCZ Solid 3 120 GB) didn't come with any screws and apparently, the HDD screws that came with the case are for 3.5" and not 2.5".
> 
> Does anyone here know the exact size of the screw I need to get? I tried Google-ing "SSD screw size" but came up with nothing. Some people are saying M2 x 2-3 mm and some are saying M3 screws... I know I could probably just secure the thing with double-sided tape and duct tape, etc. but rather go the screw mounting route. Any input will be greatly appreciated!



The screws will come with the SSD drive.  Or did you just not see them and lose them?


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 12, 2012)

You shoulda got an adapter plate 3.5" to 2.5", and SSD size screws with your SSD.


----------



## Aastii (Jun 12, 2012)

Laquer Head said:


> You shoulda got an adapter plate 3.5" to 2.5", and SSD size screws with your SSD.



No, not with a 700/800D, the drives can go straight in the tray.

You take the HDD tray out, remove the clips from one side and then the pins, leaving you with holes down the side which line up with the SSD. Screw in the drive, slide the tray back in, done


----------



## Laquer Head (Jun 12, 2012)

Aastii said:


> No, not with a 700/800D, the drives can go straight in the tray.
> 
> You take the HDD tray out, remove the clips from one side and then the pins, leaving you with holes down the side which line up with the SSD. Screw in the drive, slide the tray back in, done



What's particularly embarrassing is that I am on my computer right now in the 800D with SSD....


----------



## Aastii (Jun 12, 2012)

Laquer Head said:


> What's particularly embarrassing is that I am on my computer right now in the 800D with SSD....



It was the most confusing as hell thing to work that out on my 700D. The trays themselves are made of win, but that was the least obious thing ever which I didn't really like given the uality of the rest of the case, and that you can almost expect at least 1 2.5" SSD will be used (Which my system doesn't have atm )


----------



## TracyL (Jun 19, 2012)

*SSD Screws*



wolfeking said:


> I don't think that there should be an issue if you are using hard drive screws. The screws are the same between 2.5" and 3.5" drives, as well as the CD drives. M2 does sound about the right size though.



2.5" drive = M3 diameter - length 3mm up to 5mm
3.5" drive = 6-32 diameter - length 3/16 to 1/4"
big cd drive = M3 diameter - length 4 to 6mm
slim (laptop) cd drive = M2 diameter - length 3 or 4mm
2.5" ssd drive = M3 diameter - length 3mm up to 5mm
mSATA ssd drive - no case = M2 diameter - length 3mm

available at www.metricscrews.us
also at www.laptopscrews.com


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 19, 2012)

Just drive em in...


----------

